# Howdy from Missouri



## knifemaker3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey all!

Just found this place and looking forward to spending some time here. 

My name is Craig and I own and operate a small hunting/fishing supply store in Missouri. I also sell bows and equipment.

Later!


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Where in MO? I'm from Jeff City. What's the name of your shop?
Dave


----------



## knifemaker3 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in Mtn. Grove, about 3 hours south of you. My shop is called Craig's Outdoor Sports. 

Craig


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Craig. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## timbergoat (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to AT. Youll find a lot of help and good information on here. I live in Rogersville, about 35 miles from you. There are a couple farms there I hunt, so I will drop by and check out your shop while Im in town. Where in Mt Grove are you?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

